# Swift water ingress on TV at the moment



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Don't get Done get Dom.

Dominic Littlewood helps a couple whose caravan is suffering from damp and have been unable to resolve the matter through the dealer.


A sad tale of numerous attempts to rectify the damp. Swift in very poor light.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Bet they get money back or a new caravan, otherwise it wouldn't feature on this programme. :wink:


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

motormouth said:


> Bet they get money back or a new caravan, otherwise it wouldn't feature on this programme. :wink:


New van it is then.

Everyone with a problem should go to the BBC


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Told you. I quite like this programme but do wonder at times why the individuals who feature on it have to resort to contacting BBC to sort out a problem.
These two appeared to be fairly sensible and after the first 3 or 4 failed attempts to cure the damp, surely they were savvy enough to reject caravan and demand refund or exchange.
They obviously don't subscribe on here 'cos we would have told them wouldn't we????? :wink:


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

motormouth said:


> Told you. I quite like this programme but do wonder at times why the individuals who feature on it have to resort to contacting BBC to sort out a problem.
> These two appeared to be fairly sensible and after the first 3 or 4 failed attempts to cure the damp, surely they were savvy enough to reject caravan and demand refund or exchange.
> They obviously don't subscribe on here 'cos we would have told them wouldn't we????? :wink:


The caravan was 6 years old, the family had outgrown it!
Why let it drag on for 6 years?
They got a good part ex deal against a new caravan and wanted it kept quiet how much they paid to change. We will never know what the whole story was.
Genuine or con?


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
I don't think they could reject the 'van as the dealer had gone bust.
Swift came out in a good light in the end.
p-c


----------

